# Is this a cat breed?



## Monchi (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello,
I am a new mom to Mia my kitty. I'm a first time cat mom so I have a lot to learn. Mia saw the vet last week. She is 13 weeks. Vet wrote her breed is Dachshound Long Hair. I can't find anything other than dogs of that breed. I called Vet to clarify but she didn't get back to me. I'm confused. Could you please let me know if such a breed exist in cats? Or maybe its a technical error? Thank you so much!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think her response was autocorrected. She probably meant Domestic Long Hair, which is what all my girls are. But that's a pretty funny autocorrect. 😊


----------



## Monchi (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you very much! Its pretty funny. No wonder I couldn't find anything on that breed! LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

At least you asked what breed, and not bread she is. We get that a lot and this is my response:

She's not very tall.

*Shortbread*.

But she also looks adorable.

*Sweetbread*.

But also possibly funny and ironic.

*Ryebread*.

But she could be nuts.

*Banana bread.*

If she hasn't had any work done.....

*Flatbread*.

But she could be a brat like my twins.

*Pita*.


----------

